# Friendly advice you didn’t ask for….



## MrInsensitive (Nov 6, 2021)

My dudes, as many of you know, I had to put my gym away in storage (filled 2 10x20 units lol)
Anyway, I’ve been using the public gym and Im so use to splitting my workout up into 2 sometimes 4 different workouts a day. So I’ve seen a lot of new faces lately. 
I get asked MOST usually “what’s the trick?” As If there’s some secret formula for success in bodybuilding.. lmao.. yea it’s called PATIENCE & DILIGENCE! It’s a small town, >60K people. So Im just over the average gym goer. 
5’8” 215 10%Bf. 
After evading any talk whatsoever about anything outside of OTC, I’ll ask “how much protein do you eat a day”. 
Almost always to discover, they don’t even track it.. 
My secret (that I didn’t know was a secret) LIQUID EGG WHITES pasteurized. Think about it, less than $4 for 100G of protein.. Ive spend that on one protein bar in the past. 
Logging calorie, it’s easier to see where and when you need protein and how much divided by how many meals you want. Drink it straight out of the carton. I drink about 1/2 a quart a day.
It also helps to cheat on my diet. I can eat something I really want but I need more protein. Drink the protein and satiate your food lusts. 
Everyone seems surprised like “why didn’t I think of that“. So I hope I‘ve helped someone somewhere progress!


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

You're gross, I hope you shit your pants.

Cook that shit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano (Nov 6, 2021)

Been doing that for years , I just add a cup of pasturized egg whites to my protein shakes with the oatmeal. Works freakin great. Every one I've told that too always makes the same face ,, like I hunched up and shit in the middle of the dinning room table haahahaa.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 6, 2021)

Turd. They’re PASTURIZED! 
Bro it tastes like NOTHING. seriously. Trust me. 
it’s no thicker than milk.


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 6, 2021)

That's what I keep telling my girlfriend.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're gross, I hope you shit your pants.
> 
> Cook that shit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Cooked is better, not because of taste but because the albumin in eggs will bind to things like biotin, iron, etc.. making them un-bioavailable.

With that said, straight liquid egg whites from a carton actually don't taste bad at all. Hell, throw some chocolate syrup in the carton and it's actually delicious.


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Cooked is better, not because of taste but because the albumin in eggs will bind to things like biotin, iron, etc.. making them un-bioavailable.
> 
> With that said, straight liquid egg whites from a carton actually don't taste bad at all. Hell, throw some chocolate syrup in the carton and it's actually delicious.


You're gross.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

Yano said:


> Been doing that for years , I just add a cup of pasturized egg whites to my protein shakes with the oatmeal. Works freakin great. Every one I've told that too always makes the same face ,, like I hunched up and shit in the middle of the dinning room table haahahaa.





MrInsensitive said:


> Turd. They’re PASTURIZED!
> Bro it tastes like NOTHING. seriously. Trust me.
> it’s no thicker than milk.


Yeah everyone who cringes at the thought must not have ever tried it. It really does taste like nothing. I think when thrown in shakes and oatmeal that it actually adds something to the texture that makes it even more delicious


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're gross.


Your mom is gross.. fight me 😎


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Your mom is gross.. fight me 😎


We agree on that, no need to do battle. 🤣


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Cooked is better, not because of taste but because the albumin in eggs will bind to things like biotin, iron, etc.. making them un-bioavailable.
> 
> With that said, straight liquid egg whites from a carton actually don't taste bad at all. Hell, throw some chocolate syrup in the carton and it's actually delicious.


Dude I heard that from this old man one time. It’s where I got it from about a year ago. I still haven’t tried it tho.. 
dammit man. So really it’s not as effective as cooking them? How much of it is wasted in that regard? Thank you for mentioning it too. 
*when you discover those gold bars you’ve been treasuring turn out to be choc wrapped in foil…** -that’s how I feel.. lolol


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Your mom is gross.. fight me 😎


Hahaha. I missed you dude!


----------



## Monkipalo (Nov 6, 2021)

It tastes like semen


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 6, 2021)

Monkipalo said:


> It tastes like semen


I can neither confirm nor deny this…


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Dude I heard that from this old man one time. It’s where I got it from about a year ago. I still haven’t tried it tho..
> dammit man. So really it’s not as effective as cooking them? How much of it is wasted in that regard? Thank you for mentioning it too.
> *when you discover those gold bars you’ve been treasuring turn out to be choc wrapped in foil…** -that’s how I feel.. lolol


No, it's effective as a protein source. It's just that the uncooked albumin will bind to certain micronutrients. When you cook eggs, you change the structure of the albumin and it no longer has the ability to bind things.

I would say it's not that big of a deal, unless you are chugging raw egg whites all day long.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Cooked is better, not because of taste but because the albumin in eggs will bind to things like biotin, iron, etc.. making them un-bioavailable.
> 
> With that said, straight liquid egg whites from a carton actually don't taste bad at all. Hell, throw some chocolate syrup in the carton and it's actually delicious.


There is a big difference between raw eggs and pasteurized eggs or egg whites in a carton.

Eggs have protein  inhibitors, which yes, make raw eggs virtually useless for protein source. But pasteurization involves gradually heating the liquid to a temp of 130-140 degrees to kill the bacteria like salmonella. This temp also gets rid of the protein inhibitors. Raise the temperature higher and the proteins start to coagulate (soft boiled eggs). Cook it and the coagulation starts to squeeze water out and get rubbery (fried eggs or hard boiled eggs). The longer it cooks, the longer digestion takes.

So the eggs that offer the most amount of bioavailable protein are liquid pasteurized eggs and soft boiled/poached eggs. Scrambled/fried/hard boiled take longer to digest and the temperatures denature the protein.


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Monkipalo said:


> It tastes like semen


Semen sommelier


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. There is a big difference between raw eggs and pasteurized eggs or egg whites in a carton.
> 
> Eggs have protein  inhibitors, which yes, make raw eggs virtually useless for protein source. But pasteurization involves gradually heating the liquid to a temp of 130-140 degrees to kill the bacteria like salmonella. This temp also gets rid of the protein inhibitors. Raise the temperature higher and the proteins start to coagulate (soft boiled eggs). Cook it and the coagulation starts to squeeze water out and get rubbery (fried eggs or hard boiled eggs). The longer it cooks, the longer digestion takes.
> 
> So the eggs that offer the most amount of bioavailable protein are liquid pasteurized eggs and soft boiled/poached eggs. Scrambled/fried/hard boiled take longer to digest and the temperatures denature the protein.


Sorry, one of the proteins I was thinking of is called avidin; which will remain up until temperatures of 158f-180f. This binds both biotin and vitamin b6. It also binds to iron to a degree, but I forget what the exact binding affinity avidin has for iron.

Then there's ovotransferrin; which only begins to stabilize at 140f. So while pasteurized egg whites may go up to that temperature, it's not enough to completely stabilize that protein. This protein is iron binding, and there are papers available that support that 140f is not enough to completely remove it's binding properties.

So I see your "whoa whoa whoa", and raise you with a "hey hey hey".

Calm yourself... I don't throw out information loosely. You can look up avidin and ovotransferrin yourself and see I'm correct.

Pasteurization does not mean that the egg white has suddenly become the perfect protein source. There are other binding proteins that are not stabilized in the pasteurization process.

Now how much does this actually matter? Probably not much if a person isn't chugging egg whites all day, or if they are not already deficient in one of the micronutrients that some of these binding proteins prevent from being absorbed.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 6, 2021)

Yeah I’m pretty sure Costco sells these in 6 ct bundles for dirt cheap.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

There are also binding proteins for thiamin, riboflavin, and cobalamin in egg white.

But I don't recall the exact binding proteins responsible for this and whether or not they are stabilized in the pasteurization process


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sorry, one of the proteins I was thinking of is called avidin; which will remain up until temperatures of 158f-180f. This binds both biotin and vitamin b6
> 
> Then there's ovotransferrin; which only begins to stabilize at 140f. So while pasteurized egg whites may go up to that temperature, it's not enough to completely stabilize that protein. This protein is iron binding, and there are papers available that support that 140f is not enough to completely remove it's binding properties.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I got rid of the “whoa whoa whoa”. Lol. 

But pasteurized egg whites in a carton are a good source of protein. They don’t have to be cooked. Although cooked eggs are also a good source of protein. 

Raw eggs are a bad source because they aren’t as bioavailable. 

Fair? Sorry if I gave the impression that I was worked up. I’m not.


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

They're still gross. 🤢🤮


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2021)

I throw at least one raw egg into my protein shake every time I make one.









						Do Whole Eggs Act Like Steroids?
					

Is eating a lot of whole eggs similar to a cycle of Dianabol? That's what one famous bodybuilder thought, and a new study kinda backs him up.




					www.t-nation.com
				












						Eat the Egg Yolk  | Muscle & Fitness
					

Don't fear the most nutritious part of the egg, and miss out on its muscle-building benefits.




					www.muscleandfitness.com
				












						Don't Throw Away That Egg Yolk!
					

Here's what you need to know about using yolks to get yoked.




					www.bodybuilding.com


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fair enough. I got rid of the “whoa whoa whoa”. Lol.
> 
> But pasteurized egg whites in a carton are a good source of protein. They don’t have to be cooked. Although cooked eggs are also a good source of protein.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree that pasteurized egg whites are a good source of protein. It's actually the second thing I said on my initial post 😁. So we agree on this point.

I also made it clear that the binding properties exist, but probably aren't that big of a deal for most people.

For me specifically, I was unknowingly anemic for some time; confirmed via serum iron and ferritin tests. In my case it was important to  avoid iron binding proteins or chelating agents _(i.e. phytic acid, certain polyphenols, and other phytochemicals.. all found in various food)_

Most people dont have vitamin or mineral deficiencies. So for the most part, for most people, the binding properties in egg white are one of those things that are more interesting than it is an actual problem. 😎

Also, no offense was taken... and I was kind of joking when I said calm yourself. Because who honestly gets excited or worked up over egg whites 🤣. Sorry if it seemed like I was serious with that comment


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 6, 2021)

I eat 3 whole and 5 or 6 whites scrambled with fresh spinach every single morning. I might look into the pasteurized in the cartons. Might be more cost effective, though eggs are pretty cheap relative to other sources of protein.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 6, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There is a big difference between raw eggs and pasteurized eggs or egg whites in a carton.
> 
> Eggs have protein  inhibitors, which yes, make raw eggs virtually useless for protein source. But pasteurization involves gradually heating the liquid to a temp of 130-140 degrees to kill the bacteria like salmonella. This temp also gets rid of the protein inhibitors. Raise the temperature higher and the proteins start to coagulate (soft boiled eggs). Cook it and the coagulation starts to squeeze water out and get rubbery (fried eggs or hard boiled eggs). The longer it cooks, the longer digestion takes.
> 
> So the eggs that offer the most amount of bioavailable protein are liquid pasteurized eggs and soft boiled/poached eggs. Scrambled/fried/hard boiled take longer to digest and the temperatures denature the protein.



I fucking figured that out the hard way years ago (Maybe 15 years ago)
Was fucking crushing unpasteurized whites for months until my brother had enough time to laugh and finally tell me that it was fuckjng useless


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Now how much does this actually matter? Probably not much if a person isn't chugging egg whites all day, or if they are not already deficient in one of the micronutrients that some of these binding proteins prevent from being absorbed.


Plus, most people now days take multivitamins. At least those who are health conscious. Pretty much the only necessary supplement there is. So yeah, I’d doubt that drinking a carton a day would cause any nutritional deficiencies. However, that’s different for those with disorders. Whatever, eat your eggs how you like fellas

Edit: I would never drink egg whites raw. Just simply because I would prefer something better tasting lol


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 6, 2021)

I used muscleegg chocolate egg whites when I ran tren, because my appetite was shit. They are truly fucking delicious. It's like drinking a chocolate milkshake. It's like 36 bucks a gallon with 26 g of protein per cup. They ship it to your frozen and you just keep it in your fridge. I even made a chocolate and cheese omelette with it, which actually was pretty good.

https://www.muscleegg.com/shop/liquid-egg-whites/chocolate/


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ve been putting liquid egg whites into my shakes for years. Such a great and cheap addition. 

1 bannana
1/2 cup berries 
Two handfuls spinach 
9 tbsp Liquid egg whites 
2 Greek yogurt (plain)
2-3 tbsp natural peanut butter 
4 oz almond milk 
1 tbsp honey

If you’re cutting then Don’t use the peanut butter or honey.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok blind taste test for the semen and egg white connoisseurs here. Step up a take the challenge


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 6, 2021)

I had no idea eggs were so complicated.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I used muscleegg chocolate egg whites when I ran tren, because my appetite was shit. They are truly fucking delicious. It's like drinking a chocolate milkshake. It's like 36 bucks a gallon with 26 g of protein per cup. They ship it to your frozen and you just keep it in your fridge. I even made a chocolate and cheese omelette with it, which actually was pretty good.
> 
> https://www.muscleegg.com/shop/liquid-egg-whites/chocolate/


I've always wanted to try these guys but rhe price had always prohibited me. It's looks pretty good though.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No, it's effective as a protein source. It's just that the uncooked albumin will bind to certain micronutrients. When you cook eggs, you change the structure of the albumin and it no longer has the ability to bind things.
> 
> I would say it's not that big of a deal, unless you are chugging raw egg whites all day long.


Honestly bro, I kind of am. I use at least 100g a day from shakes and I'd say half of that is egg whites. Am i doing myself an injustice?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 8, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Honestly bro, I kind of am. I use at least 100g a day from shakes and I'd say half of that is egg whites. Am i doing myself an injustice?


Probably only of you are already deficient in biotin, b6, B12, or iron. 

I wouldn't worry about it personally unless you know you have a deficiency you are trying to correct. Also, if you take any biotin, vit B, or iron supplements, then just make sure you don't take them within 2-3 hours of drinking the egg whites.

You'll be fine


----------



## eazy (Nov 8, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Ok blind taste test for the semen and egg white connoisseurs here. Step up a take the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is not scientific, does not include snot. same slimy texture as egg whites


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm not going to lie if I'm short on calories for the day I'll eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's or go to McDonald's and get a good 2,000 calories of food to make up for it. Lol. When I tell people that they look at me like it's blasphemy. The way I see it, sometimes you just have to do things that aren't necessarily considered normal to reach your goals.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> then just make sure you don't take them within 2-3 hours of drinking the egg whites.
> 
> You'll be fine



Why is this? I take biotin every day, and have taken them at the same time as drinking egg whites and I've never had any problems. Is it just that you want absorb the nutrients if you take them both the same time?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 8, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Why is this? I take biotin every day, and have taken them at the same time as drinking egg whites and I've never had any problems. Is it just that you want absorb the nutrients if you take them both the same time?


Egg whites contain avidin, and this is not stabilized in the pasteurization process.

Avidin will bind biotin, vit b6 and B12, and to a lesser degree iron.

So if you take biotin and liquid egg whites at the same time, then you won't absorb much biotin because the avidin will bind it. If you wait 2-3 hours, then most or all of the egg white should be digested, and will not bind biotin at that time.

Cooked egg whites don't have this problem.

I did write up a short explanation of avidin and ovotransferrin earlier in this thread. But what I've explained here is the short hand.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 9, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There is a big difference between raw eggs and pasteurized eggs or egg whites in a carton.
> 
> Eggs have protein  inhibitors, which yes, make raw eggs virtually useless for protein source. But pasteurization involves gradually heating the liquid to a temp of 130-140 degrees to kill the bacteria like salmonella. This temp also gets rid of the protein inhibitors. Raise the temperature higher and the proteins start to coagulate (soft boiled eggs). Cook it and the coagulation starts to squeeze water out and get rubbery (fried eggs or hard boiled eggs). The longer it cooks, the longer digestion takes.
> 
> So the eggs that offer the most amount of bioavailable protein are liquid pasteurized eggs and soft boiled/poached eggs. Scrambled/fried/hard boiled take longer to digest and the temperatures denature the protein.


ahh I missed this until now! Thank you for posting this. I’m still knee deep in the search to discover that and how many other foods I’m eating and potentially fooling myself By not getting what I’m reading on the labels. 
live gone down the rabbit hole of “highglycemic“ foods. Smh.
anyway, I’ve taken all of your alls opinions very seriously and I’m doing my homework on them, 
btw www.nutrition.org is straight gangster for food facts and how they’re reacting in the body.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> this is not scientific, does not include snot. same slimy texture as egg whites


And here I was contemplating trying muscle egg or not..thanks for making that decision easier..I'll pass.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 10, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> My dudes, as many of you know, I had to put my gym away in storage (filled 2 10x20 units lol)
> Anyway, I’ve been using the public gym and Im so use to splitting my workout up into 2 sometimes 4 different workouts a day. So I’ve seen a lot of new faces lately.
> I get asked MOST usually “what’s the trick?” As If there’s some secret formula for success in bodybuilding.. lmao.. yea it’s called PATIENCE & DILIGENCE! It’s a small town, >60K people. So Im just over the average gym goer.
> 5’8” 215 10%Bf.
> ...


Egg whites with instant oats and honey is the ticket.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 10, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> And here I was contemplating trying muscle egg or not..thanks for making that decision easier..I'll pass.


Bro mix half carton egg whites with 2 packets instnat oats 2 Tablespoon honey mix with blender or handheld mixer I drink this multiple times a day. It's a game changer.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sorry, one of the proteins I was thinking of is called avidin; which will remain up until temperatures of 158f-180f. This binds both biotin and vitamin b6. It also binds to iron to a degree, but I forget what the exact binding affinity avidin has for iron.
> 
> Then there's ovotransferrin; which only begins to stabilize at 140f. So while pasteurized egg whites may go up to that temperature, it's not enough to completely stabilize that protein. This protein is iron binding, and there are papers available that support that 140f is not enough to completely remove it's binding properties.
> 
> ...


I sometimes live on my drink. What risks am I taking any what advantages would there be if I threw my drink onto a hot skillet for a few?


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 10, 2021)

The egg whites at Walmart I don't recommend FYI


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 10, 2021)

I"m all about the beef. This was a late dinner at 10pm this evening. If it was 10am there would be hash browns in place of the mashed taters and strawberries and melon instead of asparagus. Hold the eggs. Plenty of protein in my New York Strips.

I keep odd hours. My cravings for beef is often replaced by my lust for pork. I've got some beautiful chops in the fridge for lunch tomorrow.

My Mexican wife had a bit of a learning curve cooking for me. Grew up on the East Coast. Mexican food isn't for me.

I had my own issues. Puerto Rican women replaced by Mexican women. I managed.


----------

